
Towards reconstructing intelligible speech from the human auditory cortex - gilgamesh3
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-37359-z
======
rjplatte
Is this pre- or post-processing? Are we reading what the ears hear or what the
brain hears? If we can actually hear what the brain hears, is it possible that
that could lead to better noise-reduction algorithms?

